# Shower time



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Gave a tiels a shower. Loaded them in there travel case and headed for thr washroom. Put them in the travel case because they would fly around the hole house. Here is what i got in the end. Two soggy wet tiels lol. Excuse the quality. Moisture doesn't like my camera










What are you looking at?










Get that camera away from me. 










Now your just annoying me.










Aww come on, leave me alone










Mom, your pictures make me look like a dork. Let me dry off.





































After that i took them outside to dry off. Its way really warm outside so i though they would dry faster and boy did they ever. They were out all of 10 mins and were almost dry. The area they were in was pretty shady. Although it doesn't look like it in the pictures


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!!! Slush looks hilarious!!!  My guys love showers too, whether i mist them or they just join me for a shower!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

How cute are they, great pic's I love the wet tiel look, they are so adorable


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

They look adorable!!! 
I on the other think they Tiels look silly when they are wet.
They just sit there and wonder what just happened, or Emerson just does that.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They just sit there and preen. Some times they will do the shower dance. I think having them in a place they don't know makes them a little edgy. If they are in the room and i have a sprits bottle they do the shower dance.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

A-n-M said:


> They look adorable!!!
> I on the other think they Tiels look silly when they are wet.
> They just sit there and wonder what just happened, or Emerson just does that.


 I agree that tiels look silly wet  but in a cute way


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wet tiels are too cute. Spike likes to be sprayed and he will drink the drops that are falling on him.


----------

